# Pattern sable color progression



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been searching through this forum trying to find a patterned sable puppy color progression. The only luck I've had is finding pics of patterned sables as adults. So I wanted to make my own thread for anyone looking to find this in the future. My pup is only 11 weeks old and has changed dramatically. He is probably in this lightest stage right now. The black strip that use to be down his back is now being overtaken by what I assume is his orange/tan undercoat and that this will be covered again by a black overcoat. I will continue to update pics periodically until he is one year. Anyone with progression pics of their patterened sable please post and share!!!! Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pjvie (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! So interesting. I love color progression posts, so thanks for putting it up!


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

The first pic i got fron breeder. He has his eye's open so im guessing 2 weeks old. 2nd and 3rd pics he was 6 weeks. 4th pic around 8 weeks. Last two pics at 10 weeks. Also, his sire is a blk/tan blanket. Dam is sable.. tan with dark grey/silver.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's a cute pup for sure!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Very cute pup. 

Would you please continue to update with new images as he progresses. This is very interesting to watch. 

I am going to do this with my pup but he/she will be primarily black, not sable. I just want to document growth, including ears etc.


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone and yes I'll be updating often. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

I was going to wait longer than a few weeks before adding more pics but he keeps changing  just when I thought he was about as light as he was going to get...nope and also his new outter coat coming in down his spine is wavy  I've been reading threads about the waves in his hair. I have read thats its both normal and a fault. (Doesn't matter to me) but I'm wondering more about if thats a sign that he's plush. Would like to know what you think his coat will be as a adult. Anyway, pic overload cause he's my cutie pie.
View attachment 151946
View attachment 151954
View attachment 151962
View attachment 151970


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I've had b&t dogs get this (totally normal) wavy fur too but maybe it's just more obvious looking on a sable? 

Im not an expert, Im mostly commenting to say how cute his ears are! We got our sable pup at almost 6 months... wish I could have seen his baby coloring!


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

Awww, thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He's adorable! He really looks from the pictures to be dilute/blue. Might be the lighting throwing me off, though. Very interesting coat pattern, very curious to see the end result when he is full grown!


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, I have a issue with my camera taking lighter brighter pics than i would like. But there have been days his silver looked blue. Right now besides his new black waves down his spine he is also getting a significant amout of black coming in all over his sides. So pretty confident he will get dark but who knows. It's neat waking up every morning to see whats new with him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is my 23 month old Pattern sable girl Piper. I got her just shy of 11 weeks old.

the night I brought her home



 





Piper around 5 and a half months on left


Right around 7 months


1 year




14 and a half months


16 and a half months 




20 months


Now at 23 months


----------



## crazyboutashepherd (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, her pics in the snow are all very beautiful! I was hoping someone would post their pics. Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xtina6729 (Feb 25, 2014)

My 8 month old pup looks so similar to your beauty!! His coat is unique as well. We're new owners and were just told the coat is pattern sable! Ours has more tan/cream but the hair is so similar! We got him at 8 weeks and he was a little fluffy marshmallow. The coat has changed so much in just a few months it's unbelievable! So gorgeous!


----------



## HayleyRC (Jul 6, 2020)

crazyboutashepherd said:


> I have been searching through this forum trying to find a patterned sable puppy color progression. The only luck I've had is finding pics of patterned sables as adults. So I wanted to make my own thread for anyone looking to find this in the future. My pup is only 11 weeks old and has changed dramatically. He is probably in this lightest stage right now. The black strip that use to be down his back is now being overtaken by what I assume is his orange/tan undercoat and that this will be covered again by a black overcoat. I will continue to update pics periodically until he is one year. Anyone with progression pics of their patterened sable please post and share!!!! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi, I’d love to see how your dogs coat progressed.
I’m getting a pup in 2 weeks and her dad is B&T and mum golden sable, at 6 weeks she looks like a pattern sable.







*this is my girl at 5 weeks *


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max is a sable a bicolored pattern - his sire a patterned Saddle sable and his dam a bicolor. His litter mates were two darker sables and one saddle patterned sable with the rest Black and Tans. When the pencil toes and dark black going down the Front legs remain it is most often signs of a darker sable. The saddle pattern does not have the dark pencil toes or stripe going down the leg. 
photo of Max at 91/2 weeks and present day.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This is how the color of our patterned sable progressed, although we had NO idea of what she'd look like at maturity.
Her Dam was a Saddle Back and her Sire a medium colored sable.







8 Weeks Old







18 Months Old







4 Years Old







13 Years Old

I wonder if your pup will turn out more like our past girl?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

HayleyRC said:


> Hi, I’d love to see how your dogs coat progressed.
> I’m getting a pup in 2 weeks and her dad is B&T and mum golden sable, at 6 weeks she looks like a pattern sable.
> View attachment 561654
> *this is my girl at 5 weeks *


this puppy looks black & tan...
patterned sables typically aren’t mistaken for B&T until adulthood.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This was max at 4 weeks in the whelping box box —at 6 weeks he almost looked Black and Tan but the black not as dark. When we picked him up at 8 weeks he started to lightened up again. The darkness progressed then lightened up a lot once more before his final dark color. He always is lighter in the summer and darker in fall/winter. 
photos - 4 weeks to 1 year


----------



## HayleyRC (Jul 6, 2020)

I love all the different coats 🥰 beautiful intelligent dogs. I’ll be bringing mine home 21st August and it can’t come quick enough 😬


----------

